# Difficulty level of UHS MCAT in previous years



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Last time mcat was extremely easy, it had been 8 months since i appeared for mcat, so obviously i don't remember a single mcq.

& hopefully this year, it will b of the same difficulty level, but b prepared for a tough 1.

all u need is thorough study & memorization of whole syllabi and practice, practice & practice of attempting 220 mcqs in 150 mins.

old medstudentz! u can help new-comers here, share your experience of mcat.


----------

